# Deer cam



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Went to the woods and picked up my OLD stealth cam at my Honey Hole stand sunday.My film only had 27 exposiers but the camera was showing 99 hits,gotta get a digital.Lots of pics of fat does lots and lots of does,nice fat ones.Ole big boy will be there when the time comes....I cant wait.


----------

